# Assign #14: Reflections



## Nikon Fan (Jul 24, 2005)

Watch out now I'm posting this 30 mins before Monday...for Lafoto's sake  Won't she be suprised  

Okay for this weeks assignment how about reflections...
As always try and post newly shot photos, and you can continue to post them even after a new assignment is given, next assignment will be posted on Monday...or possibly even thirty mins early   Feel free to post as many shots as you want. Now get out and shoot...or if you're me go to sleep


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey now, how cool is this???
It is only Monday _morning_ here in Germany and the new assignment is already up!?!?!?

Yes, Amanda, it *does* come as a surprise to me, and a good one, for now I know that last night there were two persons out there in this world who thought of me  --- you, by staying up for so long that you put up the assignment 30 minutes BEFORE Monday rolled around for you, and JonMikal, dedicating his newest flower pics to me (sort of). Good feeling, makes me happy... now... reflections it is, you say? Off I go


----------



## greensthings (Jul 25, 2005)

click to enlarge




The Local Park




My Garden




Ground Zero


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2005)

Greensthings, wow, you are quick! You have _already_ been out to take these photos to meet with the challenge???? Or have you taken them before and present them here?

(No worries, both is acceptable, though the idea is to make us go out and _be creative_ once we know the new weekly challenge).

I have one much loved, albeit three year old reflection photo "in store" somewhere, but that would rather go into the Theme "Reflections" (which exists under this or a similar name, such as "Mirror Fun" or so, deep down in the vaults of all the Themes in this very section) because it is old and not showing what I was inspired to do photographically once I learned about the new challenge.


----------



## ferny (Jul 25, 2005)

This were taken ages ago with the Toshiba p&s digital. It was actually taken for a "red" challenge (I did the same with a green one and a yellow one to). 

I don't like it, but it fit the challenge.


----------



## spike5003 (Jul 26, 2005)

i never do these assignment things but... hell why not


----------



## micatlady (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok this isn't a new one but I love it and this seemed to be the right place to share it.

Taken Memorial weekend 2004 at the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. 

Nikon N75, 300mm, handheld (on a moving boat), UV filter.


----------



## TwoHaches (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi from Spain!!
Been around for a while now in TPF "just looking"... but now I'm brave enough to post my very first photo. Have been learning a lot lately on TPF, especially from Mikal's expertise, Gallamore's creativeness and LaFoto's enthusiasm for photography. This very first pic is not much :blushing: , but will keep on trying.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 27, 2005)

wow, i actually have a photo for this one! i promise, i took it like two days ago 






i might end up posting this in the general gallery later. is that ok?? oh well. i'll assume so.


----------



## Slovensky (Jul 27, 2005)

This is my first "assignment of the week" :mrgreen: 

I saw it when I was walking home with the dog this morning, so I grabbed my camera, went back up the lane and here it is.....


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 27, 2005)

I guess there's a reflection there somewhere!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep Daniel  That's worth posting in the photo gallery, beautiful shot 

Love the colors in your's xmetal! 

Great submissions so far everyone


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a few..._not taken this week_...but here they are anyway.


----------



## Slovensky (Jul 27, 2005)

I have another one - same theme as the previous one.

I like the colours of the stones in this one better than the other.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 27, 2005)

dude mike, what the heck is that big egg thing???


----------



## Meysha (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow Mike... looks like the easter bunny came early! That has got to be the weirdest sculpture I've seen.

Well seeing as though I haven't been taking part in these regularly, I made the effort to get out nice and early this morning to specifically take a photo for this challenge! Yay! I got the sunrise over the ocean (well it's sorta behind a mountain, but anyway.)






This is an artificial lagoon we created near the centre of the city, because we don't actually have a beach here, and all the tourists were chucking hissy fits coz there was no beach,,, so we built one with this really cool art all around it. One example here is those giant fish things.






Awww and some pelicans I saw as soon as I got there. Yeah... look at our sexy mudflats. Don't you just wanna swim! hehhe.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

Beautiful Vicky!!! I really love the last one  I'm so glad you went out and shot


----------



## ClickCrazy (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## darin3200 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## johng426 (Jul 29, 2005)

These are a few reflection pictures I've taken over the past several weeks.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y239/johng426/? 













John Gilmore


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 29, 2005)

At the Doral Golf Course





Another





Small Lake





And Another


----------



## Slovensky (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi John

I love the shot of the little girl at the window.  If been looking at it for ages and can't make up my mind whether she is feeling sad and reflective ('scuse the terrible pun!) or if she is looking at something (the more likely explanation).  

I find it a very hypnotic shot for those reasons.

Sarah


----------



## johng426 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sarah,

Thanks for the comments.  The photo is of my daughter taken at the zoo.  She was looking down at one of the animals when I snapped this shot.

John Gilmore


----------



## Chase (Jul 30, 2005)

This was a bit of a hack job in PS, but I'll post it anyway. Maybe one of these days I'll do more work on it.


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> This was a bit of a hack job in PS, but I'll post it anyway. Maybe one of these days I'll do more work on it.




WAAAAIT a sec here....am I seeing correctly?  Do my eyes decieve me??? Or is the Almighty Chase, the man behind the curtain...actually...posting...a...PICTURE?????? 











holy crap.  












Really nice pic though!


----------



## zsu_mama (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## woodsac (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## fzfile (Jul 31, 2005)

OK.

Just under the wire for the week.

Its almost 12:00.

This a pic I took this past Halloween. I was fairly drunk but it took a long time and half a roll of flm to get this lined up right.






The picture in the frame is a TV shot form the movie Delicatessen.

And just for good measure , here's one from NYC I've showed before but it fits the theme.
Its PS adjusted but not chopped.






.


-mike


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2005)

At last I have access to a computer and the internet again. I was "incomunicado", so to speak, from Wednesday of last week till today. Hmph...

Anyhow, I worked a little last week and can now finally show my results for the last challenge. All the reflections I could find:





Like these on my cousin's artificial pond in his garden.










Or these two big puddles on the road after a heavy shower in my home-town (where I was these past couple of days)










Or here: the reflected multi-storey car park or the video and DVD rental - plus myself and daughter :blushing:  - in the glass front of a modern shop extension to an old shop in my home town.





This one shows the "Tell Arab" and its reflection in the lake in an open air museum near Nijmegen in the Netherlands, just across the border, which depicts the housing and living situation of people in the Holy Land at the time of the stories in the Bible.

Best of all, so I think, is this, though, a multiple self-portrait in water droplets on a sort of laquered carton, discarded, after some rain:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah yes, and I also took this one without planning to take it for this Assignment (does it still count?) last Saturday when my sister took my daugther and myself to an open-air museum ... the open air museum actually that I mentioned in this morning's post ... and it is photographed into a mirror in the museum shop and features my sister (also 'not' (!) known here as "LaFoto'sSister" since she became a member and never sends in photos...)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

